
Follower: the “creepiest social network” that follows you in real life - rayascott
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/02/15/follower-the-creepiest-social-network-that-follows-you-in-real-life/
======
pervycreeper
Clickbait; it's an art project.

~~~
stevetrewick
But quite fascinating.

